
What is character limit on a hacker news comment? - greggarious
asking for a friend
======
DrScump
This is kind of a Turing test. If you can't find the answer by
experimentation, you're not a hacker.

------
pentestercrab
At least 32 characters it seems.

------
logn
99,220

